# Official Premiere order shipment tracker for orders placed from TiVo.com.



## JoeBarbs (Dec 1, 2003)

Please post in this thread once you receive official notification from tivo.com that your premiere has shipped.

It would be helpful if you could state the date of when your order was placed.

Thanks!

EDIT:
Based on some feedback from below. Please add the following information:

*Date your order was placed*:
*Type of order*: (Premiere or Premiere XL)
*First initial of last name*:
*What State do you live in*:
*Date your order has shipped*:


----------



## dewd2 (Feb 22, 2010)

Perhaps include the first initial of your surname. The 'order processing' did not seem to go in geographical or chronological order. I'm guessing it was alphabetical.


----------



## jdgarrido (Jan 17, 2005)

Also the include whether is premiere or premiere xl.


----------



## comma splice (Feb 4, 2010)

The wait is _killing_ me!


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

comma said:


> The wait is _killing_ me!


you and me both. Plus think, we have another 2-7 days of waiting once we get the shipping email.

argggh.


----------



## Dubfire (Mar 23, 2010)

So awesome that they are available at Best Buy yet I'm still waiting on a shipping confirmation. FML


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Dubfire said:


> So awesome that they are available at Best Buy yet I'm still waiting on a shipping confirmation. FML


Well it is worth it for the savings. The same thing from Bestbuy would cost more so I'm not complaining.

Plus even with free ground shipping I knew I would have to wait for it anyway, even if TiVo did release it a few days early for TiVo.com orders.


----------



## msilano (Jan 20, 2003)

Dubfire said:


> So awesome that they are available at Best Buy yet I'm still waiting on a shipping confirmation. FML


Am torn on this.

On one hand, I have to agree with Dubfire here. The least Tivo could do would be to ensure that pre-orders were in the shipping channel before or at the same time as the Premiere was available in Best Buy.

On the other hand, maybe they want to make sure that our out-of-box experience is better, so they held the shipping. Right Tivo? Right?


----------



## Dubfire (Mar 23, 2010)

msilano said:


> Am torn on this.
> 
> On one hand, I have to agree with Dubfire here. The least Tivo could do would be to ensure that pre-orders were in the shipping channel before or at the same time as the Premiere was available in Best Buy.
> 
> *On the other hand, maybe they want to make sure that our out-of-box experience is better, so they held the shipping. Right Tivo?* Right?


Holding out hope for exactly that is about the only thing keeping me sane here. I'm hoping they held off so when I do receive it - I get a product that's a lot less of a headache out of the box as what some have posted on here.

If not then I might go postal. LOL


----------



## k2ue (May 9, 2002)

I'm guessing that TiVo started processing on Friday, but in preparation shipping today -- had they shipped Friday *somebody* would have been within one day range and would have already reported receiving their unit today. The lack of tracking numbers so far tends to confirm that theory. My order was placed 3/3, and got the "Processing" status in early afternoon Friday, BTW. My last name begins with "W".


----------



## scummybear (Mar 3, 2010)

k2ue said:


> I'm guessing that TiVo started processing on Friday, but in preparation shipping today -- had they shipped Friday *somebody* would have been within one day range and would have already reported receiving their unit today. The lack of tracking numbers so far tends to confirm that theory. My order was placed 3/3, and got the "Processing" status in early afternoon Friday, BTW. My last name begins with "W".


Just had live chat with TiVo.com. Alfonso assured me that they are shipping today. Hopefully his statement is true because I am getting impatient. lol. I want to officially receive tracking number so I can schedule Comcast truck roll.


----------



## Dubfire (Mar 23, 2010)

Same here as soon as I get that tracking info - I'm calling Comcast to deal with their ineptitude so maybe this wait is a little bit of a blessing in disguise.


----------



## chabuchie (Sep 16, 2006)

Order placed: March 4
Order type: Premiere
Last initial: R
State: Virginia
Status: "processing" since Friday


----------



## DaveWhittle (Jul 25, 2002)

Looks like it's starting.


----------



## dewd2 (Feb 22, 2010)

No fair. I ordered mine on the 19th.


----------



## draegs (Mar 29, 2010)

*Order Placed:* March 18
*Type of order: *Premiere XL
*First initial of last name:* D
*What State do you live in*: Ohio
*Date your order has shipped:* TODAY!!!


----------



## flaminiom (Dec 27, 2008)

Shipped w/ UPS tracking number.


----------



## digitalfirefly (Apr 15, 2005)

*Order Placed:* March 4
*Type of order:* Premiere XL
*First initial of last name:* B
*What State do you live in:* Pennsylvania
*Date your order has shipped:* "Processing" since Friday, pending charge on Credit Card.


----------



## wesbc (Mar 17, 2003)

Didn't know there was an official tracking thread... anyway here's my info. Got 2 email. One is a welcome letter with info on cablecards and what not and second is my order info with ups tracking #.

Date your order was placed: 3/22
Type of order: Premiere
What State do you live in: NJ
Date your order has shipped: 3/29


----------



## darock159 (Nov 14, 2007)

Woohoo its on it's way and I can't wait

Placed my order on 3/20
Ordered a premeire XL
live in Kansas
Shipped on 3/29
Last initial is "D"


----------



## digitalfirefly (Apr 15, 2005)

I can't believe how many are shipping out already that ordered after me.


----------



## comma splice (Feb 4, 2010)

My wait is over. I hope everyone else's will be soon!

*Date your order was placed*: March 22, 2010
*Type of order*: Premiere XL
*First initial of last name*: W
*What State do you live in*: TX
*Date your order has shipped*: March 29, 2010


----------



## ilh (Dec 21, 2007)

Man all these shipping that were ordered after mine (3/16).


----------



## Benjoman (Mar 5, 2010)

Received order acknowledgement 03/05 nothing since. Status in My Account dated March 4, 2010 says Processing Order. 


Date your order was placed: 03/04
Type of order: Premiere XL
What State do you live in: FL
Name initial S
Date your order has shipped: ?????


----------



## mcevoys (Jun 17, 2005)

Placed my order on 3/17
Ordered a Premiere XL
live in Connecticut
Shipped on 3/29
Last initial is "M"


----------



## Am_I_Evil (Apr 7, 2009)

*Date your order was placed*: 3/25/2010
*Type of order*: Premiere XL
*First initial of last name*: L
*What State do you live in*: NY
*Date your order has shipped*: 03/29/2010


----------



## ilh (Dec 21, 2007)

Wow, really looks like they're shipping more recent orders first. LOL


----------



## ascuser (Oct 16, 2007)

Has anyone tracked theirs to see where they are shipping from? I already scheduled Comcast to install the cablecard on Saturday!


----------



## scummybear (Mar 3, 2010)

Mine still hasn't shipped. =( Order placed 3/5/2010


----------



## Popasmurf (Jun 10, 2002)

That's kind of weird. You would think they would go earliest to latest...


----------



## brasscat (Mar 31, 2002)

TiVo's online order page for my account is "unavailable." Super.


----------



## brasscat (Mar 31, 2002)

BTW, it could be likely that they're shipping the father away orders first, and the closer ones second, so that everyone would get their shipments around the same time. 

I think the rumor is they're shipping from FT. WORTH texas, which is about 20 minutes from where I live. I ordered the day after it was announced and I don't have a ship confirmation yet.


----------



## ilh (Dec 21, 2007)

Well I'm in MA, and closer more recent orders are shipping. Go figure. Guess people who decided to release half-written UI are organizing the shipping too. 

I think someone with a 3/25 order date from TX has received a shipping notification.


----------



## ascuser (Oct 16, 2007)

Actually it seems like they are shipping from latest to earliest, though if they really are all shipping out today, then it shouldn't matter much. If. Mine was placed on 3/5 also, and no shipping notice yet. I think TX is 5 business days from me. grrr!!!!


----------



## Am_I_Evil (Apr 7, 2009)

ascuser said:


> Has anyone tracked theirs to see where they are shipping from? I already scheduled Comcast to install the cablecard on Saturday!


mine hasn't been updated with that info yet....just says Billing Information Received...


----------



## comma splice (Feb 4, 2010)

ascuser said:


> Has anyone tracked theirs to see where they are shipping from? I already scheduled Comcast to install the cablecard on Saturday!


They ship from Texas.


----------



## scatt (Jan 26, 2004)

Order placed: March 4
Order type: Premiere
Last initial: P
State: New York
Status: "processing" since Friday


----------



## bradolson (Mar 14, 2006)

Ordered 3/3
Premiere XL
WI
Shipped 3/29


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

My guess it is going like this.....

Lets say they have 10 employees working on preparing the shipping orders. They probably had all of the orders printed out and in a stack. Each employee is probably grabing a bunch off that stack. My luck is that the employee that grabed mine is probably really slow :-(


----------



## comma splice (Feb 4, 2010)

Everyone take a close look at the "SHIP DATE" in your shipping confirmation e-mail. 

Mine says "Ship Date: 03/26/2010" but on the UPS tracking page it says "Shipped/Billed On: 03/29/2010"

I wonder which is right, or if they each have different meanings for the word "shipped"?


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

comma said:


> Everyone take a close look at the "SHIP DATE" in your shipping confirmation e-mail.
> 
> Mine says "Ship Date: 03/26/2010" but on the UPS tracking page it says "Shipped/Billed On: 03/29/2010"
> 
> I wonder which is right, or if they each have different meanings for the word "shipped"?


Probably the date that TiVo printed out your form and therefor gave them the ability to process your credit card (and stop you for potentially canceling your order)


----------



## digitalfirefly (Apr 15, 2005)

As long as mine is here by Friday.


----------



## ascuser (Oct 16, 2007)

BlackBetty said:


> My guess it is going like this.....
> 
> Lets say they have 10 employees working on preparing the shipping orders. They probably had all of the orders printed out and in a stack. Each employee is probably grabing a bunch off that stack. My luck is that the employee that grabed mine is probably really slow :-(


Good thing he isn't pulling it on a Friday afternoon too!


----------



## ldobson (Jan 18, 2004)

If your tracking number says "Billing Information Recieved" or simular, it has not left the TiVo warehouse yet and is still waiting on the carrier to pick up.


----------



## flaminiom (Dec 27, 2008)

comma said:


> Everyone take a close look at the "SHIP DATE" in your shipping confirmation e-mail.
> 
> Mine says "Ship Date: 03/26/2010" but on the UPS tracking page it says "Shipped/Billed On: 03/29/2010"
> 
> I wonder which is right, or if they each have different meanings for the word "shipped"?


Mine too, but all that matters is the origin scan and that hasn't happened yet. Basically Tivo listed it as shipping in their system and pushed it out electronically to UPS today, which I guess at the same time notifies customers.

ETA I guess too keep in mind UPS web system isn't always real-time. Sometimes things take a while to reflect in the system, from my experience.


----------



## scummybear (Mar 3, 2010)

flaminiom said:


> Mine too, but all that matters is the origin scan and that hasn't happened yet. Basically Tivo listed it as shipping in their system and pushed it out electronically to UPS today, which I guess at the same time notifies customers.
> 
> ETA I guess too keep in mind UPS web system isn't always real-time. Sometimes things take a while to reflect in the system, from my experience.


If they entered it all on the 26th and electronically sent to UPS today, everyone should have gotten email at same time, shouldn't they have?


----------



## Jdog020 (Oct 5, 2006)

ordered my Premier XL March 3rd, still shows Processing Order, arg


----------



## DaveWhittle (Jul 25, 2002)

Jdog020 said:


> ordered mine March 3rd, still shows Processing Order, arg


+1... I feel like we're at the end of the line.

Confident that it will ship today, though. Patience, grasshopper.


----------



## k2ue (May 9, 2002)

Jdog020 said:


> ordered mine March 3rd, still shows Processing Order, arg


Ditto, double arg. . .


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

Order placed: March 15
Order type: Premiere XL
Last initial: B
State: Delaware
Ship Date: 3/26/10


----------



## ldobson (Jan 18, 2004)

DaveWhittle said:


> +1... I feel like we're at the end of the line.
> 
> Confident that it will ship today, though. Patience, grasshopper.


Come on March 3rd's... I believe we get the special "Carrier Pigeon" service


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

Anyone from MA get notification yet?


----------



## Blacknotice (Mar 29, 2010)

Order placed: March 13
Order type: Premiere XL
Last initial: W
State: California
Status: Shipped!!


----------



## No Nickname (Jul 9, 2007)

Date your order was placed: 3/12/2010
Type of order: Premiere XL
First initial of last name: E
What State do you live in: VA
Date your order has shipped: 03/29/2010 5:10pm EST

**The email I just got says it actually shipped on 3/26. I wonder if that's true and they just now got around to inputting the info into the tracking system.

It also looks like they're notifying people in the reverse order from which they bought it. Newest purchasers first, back to the first purchasers. The latest posts have been order made on 3/15, 3/13, and mine on 3/12.


----------



## PhiTauBill (Sep 20, 2002)

Date your order was placed: 3/21/2010
Type of order: Premiere XL
First initial of last name: A
What State do you live in: New Jersey
Date your order has shipped (according to email): 3/26/2010
Date email received: 03/29/2010
Staus on UPS.com: "Billing Information Received" as of 5:15 p.m.


----------



## scummybear (Mar 3, 2010)

ldobson said:


> Come on March 3rd's... I believe we get the special "Carrier Pigeon" service


March 5ths before 3rds! And I am gonna be so pissed if I get an email that says out of stock, or backordered!


----------



## Richard Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

Who wants to lose a bet to me that my order shows up Thursday afternoon when no one is around to except it?


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

E. Norma Stitz said:


> Who wants to lose a bet to me that my order shows up Thursday afternoon when no one is around to except it?


what State are you in?


----------



## digitalfirefly (Apr 15, 2005)

Tivo.com is showing the Premiere as "ships within 24 hours". I'm hoping everyone who preordered will have theirs ship today. It just seems the emails are a bit slow in going out.


----------



## timstack8969 (May 14, 2004)

Mine's on it's way!!! No E-mail from TIVO yet but my order history now say's "Order Shipped" with Tracking from UPS saying "Billing Information Received" I placed my order March 6th


----------



## Richard Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

BlackBetty said:


> what State are you in?


NJ

Ordered an XL, a Premier and a wireless adapter on 3/20.


----------



## timstack8969 (May 14, 2004)

Just got e-mail from TIVO store and another for Part 1 for setting up Premiere.


----------



## sehale (Jun 28, 2007)

Date your order was placed: 3/12
Type of order: (Premiere or Premiere XL) XL
First initial of last name: H
What State do you live in: DE
Date your order has shipped: 3/29


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

E. Norma Stitz said:


> NJ
> 
> Ordered an XL, a Premier and a wireless adapter on 3/20.


hmm. Lets say it goes out tonight from Texas. I would assume that you would be getting it in NJ Thursday or Friday. I hope for your case you get it on Wednesday.


----------



## diamar (Oct 1, 2002)

Order Date: March 3
Order Status: Processing Order.
Ship to: WA state

Argh.


----------



## k2ue (May 9, 2002)

Somebody at TiVo is a major moron. I have been with TiVo thru 4 generations, but this may be the last. All of you who had DirecTiVos may remember, we waited with great anticipation, BUT THEY WENT OUT BY DATE OF ORDER. Apparently these people have never figured out that making Early Adopters feel wanted IS PART OF GOOD MARKETING. I know the system is prone to creating false impressions, but SMART companies MANAGE the impressions their customers receive. Clearly there is very little smart there. Somebody at TiVo should put this post on the CEO's desk, as apparently he THINKS he has more important concerns than CUSTOMERS.


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

Order placed: March 15
Order type: Premiere xl
Last initial: h
State: Washington state
Status: shipped out


----------



## AkWally1 (Nov 20, 2001)

Order Placed: *March 17th*
Type: *Premiere XL*
Last Initial: *W*
State: *Oregon*
Status: *Shipped, tracking # not active yet*


----------



## nyjklein (Aug 8, 2002)

Well trying to be patient, but ...

Order Date: March 6
Order Status: Processing Order.
Ship to: NJ

Very frustrating when orders placed two full weeks later than mine have already been processed.

Jeff


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Date your order was placed: *3/4/10*
Type of order: (Premiere or Premiere XL) *2 XL*
First initial of last name: *F*
What State do you live in: *Florida*
Date your order has shipped: *Shipped 3/29*


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

Whoop whoop! My Welcome to TiVo emails arrived at 19:08 EST!

*Date your order was placed:* 3/11/2010
*Type of order:* Premiere (x2)
*First initial of last name:* H
*What State do you live in:* FL.
*Date your order has shipped:* 3/29/2010 (Status: Billing Information Received)

No backorder for me!


----------



## scummybear (Mar 3, 2010)

nyjklein said:


> Well trying to be patient, but ...
> 
> Order Date: March 6
> Order Status: Processing Order.
> ...


I hear ya. 

Order Date: March 5th, 2010
Order Status: Processing Order (still)
Last Name begins with: L
Ships to: NJ

7:19pm est and still no email or updates on tivo.com. Have to go to work for a few OT hours so I am hoping I will return to a confirmation email with tracking number!


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 28, 2002)

Crazy. I ordered two regular Premieres. One on the 7th of March, and one on the 25th of March. The 3/25 order just shipped. The one from the 7th is still processing. Nothing like treating your most rabid fans like crap by shipping their early orders last. 

Fortunately, I got two, and one was last minute, so it's shipped while I wait for my initial order still.


----------



## diamar (Oct 1, 2002)

diamar said:


> Order Date: March 3
> Order Status: Processing Order.
> Ship to: WA state
> 
> Argh.


The worst part about this is that I was also one of the "Lucky 200" who ordered a Series 3 with expedited shipping only to have it lost and delayed by the seemingly incompetent order processing monolith at TiVo. Apparently, they learned nothing from that fiasco.

Neither, apparently, did I. Next time, I won't order early.


----------



## Adwad (Mar 29, 2010)

Date your order was placed: 3/25/2010
Type of order: Premiere
First initial of last name: H
What State do you live in: CO
Date your order has shipped (according to Tivo.com): 3/27/2010
Date order shipped according to UPS: 3/29/2010 (Billing information received)


----------



## comma splice (Feb 4, 2010)

diamar said:


> The worst part about this is that I was also one of the "Lucky 200" who ordered a Series 3 with expedited shipping only to have it lost and delayed by the seemingly incompetent order processing monolith at TiVo. Apparently, they learned nothing from that fiasco.
> 
> Neither, apparently, did I. Next time, I won't order early.


If it makes you feel any better, nobody has gotten past the "Billing Information Received" stage.

That means they're all still at TiVo's warehouse in Ft. Worth, Texas...


----------



## msilano (Jan 20, 2003)

Date your order was placed: 3/3/10
Type of order: (Premiere or Premiere XL) XL
First initial of last name: S
What State do you live in: New York
Date your order has shipped: Still Processing. No charges yet

Still holding out hope that they are either:

a) Making sure that early adopters have v15 of the software
b) Including a Tivo Plushy!
c) Including a T-Shirt?
d) Including a mug?
e) Window decal?
f) Antenna ball?

If everything ships today, then no foul. However, if there is significant delay in shipping early pre-orders...... I mean, if Tivo can't get a FIFO queue processed correctly, how the heck can we ever expect collaborative scheduling?


----------



## diamar (Oct 1, 2002)

comma said:


> If it makes you feel any better, nobody has gotten past the "Billing Information Received" stage.
> 
> That means they're all still at TiVo's warehouse in Ft. Worth, Texas...


I have faith that they'll botch this and people who ordered last week will get theirs long before I do.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Well my last three orders show as shipped and they are also listed on my Active DVR list.

It's still showing only "billing info received" at UPS.


----------



## natkins (Oct 16, 2004)

*Date your order was placed:* March 6
*Type of order:* Premiere XL
*First initial of last name:* A.
*What State do you live in:* Oregon
*Date your order has shipped:* 3/26/10

Received UPS tracking number and Welcome email part 1.

Only charged for the Premiere XL & Lifetime service.
Not charged for 3-yr warranty yet, but it appears in my Tivo account.


----------



## nyjklein (Aug 8, 2002)

nyjklein said:


> Well trying to be patient, but ...
> Jeff


Patience rewarded I guess. Just got my welcome and shipping notices.

Order Date: March 6
Order Status: Shipped.
Ship to: NJ
Last Initial: K


----------



## yunlin12 (Mar 15, 2003)

Date your order was placed: 3/24
Type of order: XL
First initial of last name: L
What State do you live in: CA
Date your order has shipped: 3/29


----------



## eaayoung (Feb 5, 2008)

Date your order was placed: 3/15
Type of order: Permier
First initial of last name: Y
What State do you live in: FL
Date your order has shipped: 3/27


----------



## eaayoung (Feb 5, 2008)

Check your email..., TIVO is still updating shipping notices.


----------



## dlramsey (Feb 19, 2006)

I'm sure by now, this won't help anybody figure out how the orders are being processed, but:
Date your order was placed: 3/26
Type of order: Premiere XL
First initial of last name: R
What State do you live in: OH
Date your order has shipped: 3/29, 8PM EST (when I got the email)


----------



## ldobson (Jan 18, 2004)

Still waiting on my 3/3 order to ship. as of 8:15PM, havent seen anything yet


----------



## jayhajj (Dec 22, 2009)

Ordered 4 Premieres on 3/9

Status: Billing Information Received
Shipped Date: 03/29
Scheduled Delivery: 04/01


----------



## Dubfire (Mar 23, 2010)

Date your order was placed: 3/5
Type of order: Premiere
First initial of last name: L
What State do you live in: FL
Date your order has shipped: FML


----------



## eaayoung (Feb 5, 2008)

Can it really take 4-6 days for UPS ground from TX to FLA?


----------



## DaveWhittle (Jul 25, 2002)

Yay! :up:

Date your order was placed: 3/3
Type of order: Premiere
First initial of last name: W
What State do you live in: TN
Date your order has shipped: 3/29, 8:22PM EST (when I got the email)


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

eaayoung said:


> Can it really take 4-6 days for UPS ground from TX to FLA?


I am guessing that includes the day of pickup. I can't remember if I have had anything shipped from TX recently though to look back on actual time.


----------



## wwu123 (May 15, 2008)

Glad to see the Premiere's starting to ship towards the end of the day (beginning of thread was all XL's).

Date your order was placed: 3/16
Type of order: (Premiere or Premiere XL) Premiere
First initial of last name: W
What State do you live in: CA
Date your order has shipped: 3/27 (UPS says 3/29, just showing billing information received)


----------



## ldobson (Jan 18, 2004)

Wow, this is a magic thread, I just mentioned mine hadnt shipped yet and:

Good news! Your TiVo&#174; order has shipped and is on its way

Date your order was placed: 3/3
Type of order: (Premiere or Premiere XL) Premiere XL
First initial of last name: D
What State do you live in: PA
Date your order has shipped: 3/27 (UPS: 3/29)


----------



## andrew12901 (Dec 20, 2003)

*Date your order was placed:* 3/7/2010
*Type of order: (Premiere or Premiere XL):* Premiere
*First initial of last name:* B
*What State do you live in:* NY
*Date your order has shipped: *03/29/2010

Like others, mine says "Billing Information Received"...


----------



## jdgarrido (Jan 17, 2005)

Finally 
*
Date your order was placed:* March 10
*Type of order:* Premiere XL
*First initial of last name:* G.
*What State do you live in:* Florida
*Date your order has shipped:* 3/29/10


----------



## brian318 (Mar 1, 2004)

Date your order was placed: 03/03/2010
Type of order: Premiere XL
First initial of last name: T
What State do you live in: California
Date your order has shipped: 03/29/2010


----------



## TivoInNY (Dec 19, 2002)

Yeah!

Date your order was placed: March 3
Type of order: Premiere XL
First initial of last name: D.
What State do you live in: NY
Date your order has shipped: 3/27/10 (? - UPS says differently)


----------



## diamar (Oct 1, 2002)

Eating my words now. Ordered March 3, just got the notice that it shipped today. Yay!


----------



## eaayoung (Feb 5, 2008)

innocentfreak said:


> I am guessing that includes the day of pickup. I can't remember if I have had anything shipped from TX recently though to look back on actual time.


I hate to say it, but innocentfreak, I think your order paperwork fell off the desk on the shipping dock!


----------



## athens2004 (Mar 5, 2010)

Date your order was placed: 3/4/2010
Type of order: Premiere
First initial of last name: D
What State do you live in: TX
Date your order has shipped: Order Processing

Still waiting. I'm hoping for some magic from this magic thread.


----------



## matguy (Jul 20, 2004)

Date your order was placed: 3/27
Type of order: Standard Premiere (1 year pre-paid service)
First initial of last name: E
What State do you live in: WA
Date your order has shipped: 3/29


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

eaayoung said:


> I hate to say it, but innocentfreak, I think your order paperwork fell off the desk on the shipping dock!


Nah it just teaches me not to order so far in advance from TiVo. If it wasn't for Fatcash and the upgrade offer I would have just ordered Amazon using Prime.


----------



## smoknyreyz (Jan 5, 2005)

8:25pm CT - still processing, no charge to my card
ordered 3/3 - so much for making sure i ordered the first day...


----------



## athens2004 (Mar 5, 2010)

This thread is indeed magic. Just received my confirmation! Shipped on 3/29.

All others waiting, rub your keyboards and let the magic happen


----------



## Jimmmm (Mar 30, 2010)

*Date your order was placed:* March 11
*Type of order:* Premiere XL
*First initial of last name:* F
*What State do you live in:* MD
*Date your order has shipped:* boo-hoo, status is still "Processing Order"

Like most people here, I'm dying to get the new machine ... and that won't happen until TiVo finishes "processing" my order and ships it!

NOTE: This was my first post!, but I have greatly enjoyed reading the posts of others.


----------



## Dark Helmet (Sep 15, 2006)

You would have thought that I would have learned my lesson from last time, but no, I had to go ahead and try to save a few bucks by ordering directly from TiVo.

Date order placed: 3/9/10
Type of order: Premier.
First initial of last name: H
State of residence: VA
Current status: Processing order


----------



## Dubfire (Mar 23, 2010)

FINALLY!! Just got the email!! Shipped from Ft Worth, TX with a scheduled delivery of 4/1.


----------



## msilano (Jan 20, 2003)

Just got the email as well!

Email received 9:12PM EST. 

Date your order was placed: 3/3/10
Type of order: (Premiere or Premiere XL) XL
First initial of last name: S
What State do you live in: New York
Date your order has shipped: 3/29 9:12PM EST

Who-hoo.

-m


----------



## Jdog020 (Oct 5, 2006)

Date your order was placed: March 3
Type of order: Premiere XL
First initial of last name: D
What State do you live in: PA
Date your order has shipped: "Processing Order" Ugg

So frustrating to see people who ordered after me getting their unit shipped already, but oh well....what can i do.


----------



## digitalfirefly (Apr 15, 2005)

Ordered 3/4 still processing, no charge to my card yet


----------



## saeba (Oct 12, 2004)

Just got email from TiVo.com with UPS tracking id. TiVo Premiere XL to arrive on April 1 ... April Fool's day? Hmmm.....


----------



## Mike-Mike (Mar 2, 2010)

Dubfire said:


> FINALLY!! Just got the email!! Shipped from Ft Worth, TX with a scheduled delivery of 4/1.


or Tivo is planning one helluva april fool's joke on everyone


----------



## eaayoung (Feb 5, 2008)

Just rcvd notice that UPS has my delivery schd for 4/1. I'm in the Orlando area so all of the FL orders should be on 4/1 if they have shipped.


----------



## jdgarrido (Jan 17, 2005)

Looks like UPS just picked up my box. ETA April 1


----------



## mikebaratta (Feb 26, 2010)

Date your order was placed: 3/3
Type of order: Premiere
First initial of last name: B
What State do you live in: NJ
Date your order has shipped: 3/29


----------



## Dubfire (Mar 23, 2010)

Mike-Mike said:


> or Tivo is planning one helluva april fool's joke on everyone


Cruel.


----------



## Jimmmm (Mar 30, 2010)

see post title for a guess

here's my order info:

1 TiVo Package, Product Lifetime TiVo 
Premiere XL with 3-year extended warranty

1 TiVo branded wireless G adapter (AG0100) 

still "Processing Order"


----------



## bobrt6676 (Dec 31, 2007)

Ordered: 3/28

Just received E-mail saying my PXL shipped 3/29. 

Please don't hate early orderers. I'm sure yours will go out real soon!!


----------



## eaayoung (Feb 5, 2008)

So, for all of us that have confirmed delivery dates, are you getting your unit on the 1st?


----------



## k2ue (May 9, 2002)

Finally, at 9:39PM EST, my 3/3 order shipped.


----------



## Dubfire (Mar 23, 2010)

4/1 for me. Now I have to deal with Comcast. Wish me luck.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2008)

Coming from Ft Worth.

Location Date Local Time Description
FORT WORTH, TX, US	03/29/2010	6:52 P.M. ORIGIN SCAN


----------



## Jdog020 (Oct 5, 2006)

Jdog020 said:


> Date your order was placed: March 3
> Type of order: Premiere XL
> First initial of last name: D
> What State do you live in: PA
> ...


The luck of the message board must be true....I just received my email....My Premier XL is shipped and due to arrive 4/1. Whoo Hoo!


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

Mine is scheduled for delivery on 4/2. I am in MA.


----------



## dewd2 (Feb 22, 2010)

What luck? I have no CC charge and no shipping. Still Processing.


----------



## Jimmmm (Mar 30, 2010)

I agree, dewd2! What luck? still processing ...


----------



## eaayoung (Feb 5, 2008)

Dubfire said:


> 4/1 for me. Now I have to deal with Comcast. Wish me luck.


No different here..., got to deal with Brighthouse. I already have the M card which is installed in a TV. I'll try and install the card myself and see if they will work their magic through the phone without a truck roll. BH charges $40 to install a cable card in my area..., highway robbery!


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Date your order was placed: *3/8/10*
Type of order: *XL (no accessories)*
First initial of last name: *S*
What State do you live in: *Illinois*
Date your order has shipped: *03/29/10 (Billing Information Received)*

Since it's being shipped via UPS Ground, I'm guessing it won't arrive until early next week. Therefore, I'll probably call Comcast tomorrow and schedule a CableCARD install for next Thursday or Friday. Seems like a long time to go still before I can start using my new toy.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

eaayoung said:


> So, for all of us that have confirmed delivery dates, are you getting your unit on the 1st?


Yes, my eight shipments show April 1st for the delivery day. Although I probably won't be able to pick them up from the package facility until Saturday.


----------



## Goldwing2001 (Sep 30, 2006)

Type: Premiere XL
Ordered: March 3rd
Location: Hawaii
Shipped: March 29th


----------



## Popasmurf (Jun 10, 2002)

*Date your order was placed:* 03/12/10
*Type of order: (Premiere or Premiere XL):* Premiere
*First initial of last name:* C
*What State do you live in:* IL
*Date your order has shipped:* 03/29/10
*Estimated Delivery:* 03/31/10
*Cable Provider:* Comcast
*CableCard Install Date:* 04/05/2010


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Out of curiosity, how much extra did you guys pay for expedited shipping? I can't remember what TiVo was asking for it when I placed the order.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Date your order was placed: 3/28/2010
Type of order: TiVo Premiere, alone
First initial of last name: S
What State do you live in: New Jersey
Date your order has shipped: 03/29/2010
Shipped from: Fort Worth, TX
Delivery Date: 4/1/2010


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

gweempose said:


> Out of curiosity, how much extra did you guys pay for expedited shipping? I can't remember what TiVo was asking for it when I placed the order.


TiVo may have thrown it in. I believe many people opted for the free ground.


----------



## eaayoung (Feb 5, 2008)

I didn't pay extra. Took the cheap UPS ground which is 3 days to FL.


----------



## scummybear (Mar 3, 2010)

FINALLY! The email came 10 minutes before I got home from work! I was really starting to think I was gonna get burnt.
Status: In Transit - On Time 
Scheduled Delivery Date: 04/01/2010
Shipped To: MERCHANTVILLE, NJ, US 
Shipped/Billed On: 03/29/2010
Type: Package
Service: GROUND
Weight: 11.00 Lbs


----------



## matguy (Jul 20, 2004)

Free ground for me, as much as I want to know when it'll get here it's not so much a speed thing, it's more just knowing.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Are they actually showing any movement yet? All eight of mine still show "Billing Information Received"


----------



## matguy (Jul 20, 2004)

aaronwt said:


> Are they actually showing any movement yet? All eight of mine still show "Billing Information Received"


Ditto for my 1/8 of that ammount


----------



## DPF (Mar 20, 2003)

After pulling the F5 one armed bandit all day, I finally hit the Jackpot.

Order date: 3/19
Type: premiere (base)
Last Name: C
Location: Chicago burbs
Shipped date: 3/29
Estimated delivery Date: 3/31

I did not get expedited shipping, thank God. That would have been a waste.


----------



## brasscat (Mar 31, 2002)

Just got my e-mail at 8:57 that the TiVo is shipped -- which means that it's likely shipping tomorrow as I don't think UPS can pick it up this late in the day.

UPS: Billing information received just means the shipment is on a manifest -- it implies UPS hasn't received the unit yet but will soon (likely the next day before 5pm).


----------



## brasscat (Mar 31, 2002)

Well, I take that back - - JUST got another update that UPS did receive the unit -- will be here tomorrow.


----------



## dewd2 (Feb 22, 2010)

Oh my lord, they are shipping my TIVOS!!! :up: :up: :up:

Ship Date: 03/27/2010
Ship Method: Ground 4-6 Bus. Days

Items Shipped
-------------
Product Description Qty
R74632 TiVo Premiere (R74632) 1
TL0200 TiVo Welcome Letter 1
R74632 TiVo Premiere (R74632) 1
TL0200 TiVo Welcome Letter 1
R74632 TiVo Premiere (R74632) 1
TL0200 TiVo Welcome Letter 1

Date your order was placed: 03/19/10
Type of order: Premiere
First initial of last name: W
What State do you live in: PA
Date your order has shipped: 03/29


----------



## comma splice (Feb 4, 2010)

Status: In Transit - On Time 
Scheduled Delivery Date:03/30/2010 
Shipped To: XXXXXXX, TX, US 
Shipped/Billed On:03/29/2010
Type: Package
Service: GROUND
Weight: 11.00 Lbs


----------



## LoneWolf15 (Mar 20, 2010)

I received word tonight that my order for my Premiere XL has shipped.

I ordered on 3/25, so hopefully this gives some others who have ordered recently confidence that their order is about to ship or will ship shortly.

UPS has a record of receiving my Tivo at Fort Worth, TX this evening, and scheduled delivery is for 4/1.


----------



## flaminiom (Dec 27, 2008)

My scan went live too. Left Ft Worth at 9:32, scheduled to be delivered in MI 4/1.

Anyone know if this will require a signature? I wonder if I should have it held at the station or not...


----------



## chabuchie (Sep 16, 2006)

Oh, please no signature! My nearest UPS center is 45 minutes away in a bad part of town!

Ordered: March 4
Shipped: March 29
Scheduled delivery: April 1


----------



## natkins (Oct 16, 2004)

All right!

*Status:* In Transit - On Time
*Scheduled Delivery Date:* 04/02/2010
*Shipped To:* LAKE OSWEGO, OR, US

If a signature is required, I at least had the foresight to have it delivered to my work. My UPS guy usually comes before noon. Can't wait.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2008)

Luckily, I live only about 250 mi away from Ft Worth. That gets mine delivered tomorrow.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

:up: :up: :up:

Just checked UPS again, and it's now showing a scheduled delivery date of 03/31. This is much quicker than I expected. Guess I'll have to get on the phone with Comcast ASAP to see if I can get a CableCARD installed on Thursday or Friday.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

Ship Date: 03/27/2010
Ship Method: 2 Day (2 Bus. Days)

Items Shipped
-------------
Product Description Qty
TiVo Premiere XL (R74800) 1
TiVo Welcome Letter 1

Will receive Wednesday.


----------



## brasscat (Mar 31, 2002)

chabuchie said:


> Oh, please no signature! My nearest UPS center is 45 minutes away in a bad part of town!


These packages almost certainly require a signature.

FedEx has a shipping release document that customers can print out and leave on the door. UPS doesn't (not for customers, but it's an option for the shipper), but UPS will usually leave the package without customer signature if a note is on the door instructing them that it's OK.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Well mine shipped today finally. Now it looks like the zipcode is wrong so it will be curious to see if it gets delayed because of it. I must have entered my home zip instead of my work zip which is just 1 digit off.


----------



## eaayoung (Feb 5, 2008)

Finally..., I bet you can call UPS and they can correct it while in transit. I think I've changed addresses while a package was being shipped. You should be able to correct the zip.


----------



## Abner (May 17, 2006)

Ordered two of them yesterday and they were shipped today with a delivery date of 4/1/10.


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

Abner said:


> Ordered two of them yesterday and they were shipped today with a delivery date of 4/1/10.


Where was yours shipped from?


----------



## DeWitt (Jun 30, 2004)

XL Ordered Saturday 3/27 , Just shipped to NJ!

Shipped from Fort Worth Tx, eta New jersey Thursday 4/1


----------



## Dreamin (Sep 14, 2006)

Date your order was placed: 3/15
Type of order: Premiere
First initial of last name: R 
What State do you live in: CA
Date your order has shipped: 3/29

Scheduled Delivery Date: 04/01/2010
Shipped To: SANTA MONICA, CA, US


----------



## Dreamin (Sep 14, 2006)

General representation of UPS Ground transit times. Business days in transit from: FORT WORTH, TX.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Thanks for the map! I guess that explains why I'll be getting mine quicker than I thought. Apparently, Chicago falls within the 2-day zone. What I'd like to know is why it takes five days to reach certain parts of Nevada when they can reach the entire state of Alaska in only four days.


----------



## Blacknotice (Mar 29, 2010)

Do they ever come earlier than dated? My arrival dare is 04/02/10


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

gweempose said:


> Thanks for the map! I guess that explains why I'll be getting mine quicker than I thought. Apparently, Chicago falls within the 2-day zone. What I'd like to know is why it takes five days to reach certain parts of Nevada when they can reach the entire state of Alaska in only four days.


Probably because anything going to most anywhere in Alaska is going to get there by air, and anything going to the uninhabited desert is going by truck.


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

Blacknotice said:


> Do they ever come earlier than dated? My arrival dare is 04/02/10


With ups you will not get it any sooner the the date posted.


----------



## dial911 (Jan 9, 2002)

Date your order was placed: 3/4
Type of order: Premiere XL
Order #: TS2557XXXX
What State do you live in: CA
Date your order has shipped: 3/29
Shipped from: Fort Worth, TX
Scheduled delivery: 4/2
Carrier: UPS

hope they make it by Friday!!!


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

caddyroger said:


> With ups you will not get it any sooner the the date posted.


not true. I occasionally get things a day early. Sometimes you'll get rescheduled delivery. It's rare though.


----------



## Jimmmm (Mar 30, 2010)

updating (since email received at 10:36 PM ET Mon. 03.29):

*Date your order was placed:* March 11
*Type of order:* Premiere XL
*First initial of last name:* F
*What State do you live in:* MD
*Date your order has shipped:* Mon. 03.29
*Scheduled Delivery Date:* 04/01/2010

Location Date Local Time Description
MESQUITE, TX, US 03/29/2010 11:53 P.M. ARRIVAL SCAN
FORT WORTH, TX, US 03/29/2010 10:57 P.M. DEPARTURE SCAN
03/29/2010 5:52 P.M. ORIGIN SCAN
US 03/29/2010 10:39 P.M. BILLING INFO RECD

Tracking results provided by UPS: 03/30/2010 1:20 A.M. ET


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

b_scott said:


> not true. I occasionally get things a day early. Sometimes you'll get rescheduled delivery. It's rare though.


I have never got any thing a day early. I have got a rescheduled notice. As matter of fact I got a rescheduled
on my cables from 3-29-2010 to 3-30-2010.
On some other forms they say the same thing that ups does not deliver early.


----------



## chabuchie (Sep 16, 2006)

I have gotten things a day early many, many times. That said, I've also seen my package arrive in town early and then sit on a truck for two days while it was held until the originally scheduled delivery date. I think it may be UPS policy to wait but it seems like an oft-unheeded policy (at least in my area - Richmond, VA).


----------



## sbq (Feb 6, 2010)

Date your order was placed: March 3
Type of order: Premiere XL
First initial of last name: W
What State do you live in: California
Date your order has shipped: March 29

It will arrive tomorrow, I got overnight shipping.

Bad news is, Comcast can't get out here with an M card till April 9.


----------



## supersportsfan (Sep 15, 2005)

So, I come home from work...no email. I check the TiVo site, and my order history says shipped, but no tracking number...hmmmm...

Edit:

Well, just checked again, and I now have a tracking number! It is on it's way, already made a second stop in Texas! Scheduled for 4/1 delivery...good thing, cause I am off on Thursday =)


----------



## Sy- (Sep 29, 2005)

*Date your order was placed*: 3/22/10
*Type of order*: XL
*First initial of last name*: K
*What State do you live in*: Hawaii
*Date your order has shipped*: 3/29 to be deliverred 3/30

Paid $52 for overnight shipping from Amazon.com


----------



## gamo62 (Oct 12, 2002)

Sy- said:


> *Date your order was placed*: 3/22/10
> *Type of order*: XL
> *First initial of last name*: K
> *What State do you live in*: Hawaii
> ...


You should have paid the extra for Prime. The $54 would have went towards the $79 annual fee.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

caddyroger said:


> With ups you will not get it any sooner the the date posted.


I have plenty of packages that show up earlier than the original date. With FEDEX that never happens. If the package arrives at the local facility early, they put a note that it is not due for delivery and they just hold it until the delivery day. With UPS they will always deliver as soon as they have it at our local facility.


----------



## brasscat (Mar 31, 2002)

Wondering who's pre-ordered and not received a shipping notice by now?


----------



## Dubfire (Mar 23, 2010)

Those of you that get it from UPS - let us know if a signature is required.


----------



## digitalfirefly (Apr 15, 2005)

*Order Placed:* March 4
*Type of order:* Premiere XL
*First initial of last name:* B
*What State do you live in:* Pennsylvania
*Date your order has shipped:* 3/29
*Will Arrive:* 4/1

Finally got the email at 10:44pm


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

If a signature is required by the shipper, it's almost always mentioned in the shipping info you see when tracking the package from UPS. Otherwise it's simply the normal requirement -- up to the driver based on their opinion of the safety of leaving the package outside or with a neighbor.


----------



## Dark Helmet (Sep 15, 2006)

Well, looks like things worked out for once. I got my "Shipping" email at 10:18 PM EDT. Should arrive here on 4/1. For once, things worked out for me; I pre-ordered a CableCard install for this weekend from FiOS a few weeks ago, so I should be up and running this weekend.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

dswallow said:


> If a signature is required by the shipper, it's almost always mentioned in the shipping info you see when tracking the package from UPS. Otherwise it's simply the normal requirement -- up to the driver based on their opinion of the safety of leaving the package outside or with a neighbor.


When I used to get packages delivered at home, a signature required meant nothing to UPS. They would just drop a $1k item at the door even though it required a signature. And a (literally) $5 or $10 item they would not leave it there.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

caddyroger said:


> I have never got any thing a day early. I have got a rescheduled notice. As matter of fact I got a rescheduled
> on my cables from 3-29-2010 to 3-30-2010.
> On some other forms they say the same thing that ups does not deliver early.


Don't know what to tell you. I get things early sometimes. I buy a lot from amazon prime and usually get two day shipping. Sometimes it only takes one day.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

aaronwt said:


> When I used to get packages delivered at home, a signature required meant nothing to UPS. They would just drop a $1k item at the door even though it required a signature. And a (literally) $5 or $10 item they would not leave it there.


It depends on the driver and the location. Some addresses UPS will always require a signature no matter the item if there has been previous problems. And some drivers don't want to have to deal with re-deliveries, so they will leave items they shouldn't. It's all up to the driver.


----------



## Dark Helmet (Sep 15, 2006)

b_scott said:


> Don't know what to tell you. I get things early sometimes. I buy a lot from amazon prime and usually get two day shipping. Sometimes it only takes one day.


I've had that happen when using two day shipping (which is rare for me; I'm usually a cheap-ass and select ground or Super Saver shipping). But I've *never* had ground shipping show up earlier than UPS says it will.

I would guess that it probably depends if you're close to a UPS shipping hub or not.


----------



## ilh (Dec 21, 2007)

Date your order was placed: March 16
Type of order: Premiere XL
First initial of last name: H
What State do you live in: MA
Date your order has shipped: 3/29/10


----------



## rainbow (Feb 8, 2008)

email notication Sent: Mon 3/29/10 10:20 PM

*Date your order was placed:* March 9
*Type of order:* Premiere 
*First initial of last name:* B 
*What State do you live in:* Virginia
*Date your order has shipped:* 3/27/10*(per email notification)

*UPS shows shipping date 3/29 with dlvy date 4/1


----------



## dewd2 (Feb 22, 2010)

I have two UPS tracking numbers. One is 22 lbs and has a departure scan from MESQUITE, TX. The other is 11 lbs and still shows "billing information received". They are both scheduled to be delivered April 1. Not sure what that means. I seen weirdness like that with FedEx one time when I ordered speakers. I had 7 packages. Six showed up together, one went on vacation in Florida for a few days before it arrived....


----------



## DPF (Mar 20, 2003)

Did you order a network adapter? Maybe that's the lower weight one. The 22 pounder out of Mesquite is the Premiere. 11 lbs and a separate box for the manual seems a bit much. 

-DPF


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

DPF said:


> Did you order a network adapter? Maybe that's the lower weight one. The 22 pounder out of Mesquite is the Premiere. 11 lbs and a separate box for the manual seems a bit much.
> 
> -DPF


All my Premiere and Premiere XL shipments are listed as 11 pounds.
I have eight separate orders, each with one unit.


----------



## angel35 (Nov 5, 2004)

I got A Email from tivo. Order placed 3/4/10 Order ship date 3/27/10. I also got the track # DELIVERY DATE 4/1/10


----------



## i2k (Apr 3, 2008)

Order Placed 3/19. Item shipped out 2 day shipping, should arrive tommorow! NICE
TIVO Premiere XL
Initials G M


----------



## DPF (Mar 20, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> All my Premiere and Premiere XL shipments are listed as 11 pounds.
> I have eight separate orders, each with one unit.


Ah, so it's a 2 and 1 shipment. I must have missed that he ordered 3. My mistake.

-DPF


----------



## waydennis2 (Jan 11, 2010)

Date your order was placed: 03/03/2010
Type of order: Premiere 
First initial of last name: D 
What State do you live in: Florida
Date your order has shipped: 03/27/2010*(per email notification)


----------



## dewd2 (Feb 22, 2010)

DPF said:


> Did you order a network adapter? Maybe that's the lower weight one. The 22 pounder out of Mesquite is the Premiere. 11 lbs and a separate box for the manual seems a bit much.
> 
> -DPF


I ordered 3 TIVO Premieres. I'm guessing 2 are on one shipment and the 3rd is by itself....


----------



## rage777 (Aug 19, 2006)

My scheduled delivery date is 4/1. So I called Fios to get a truck roll on the cable card. The earliest I could get was on Thursday April 8th. But I decided to just do it on Friday the 9th. This is in SoCal, so start calling now to get your cards by the end of next week.


----------



## Goldwing2001 (Sep 30, 2006)

Model: Premiere XL
Ordered: March 3rd
Location: Hawaii
Shipped: March 29th
Delivery Date: March 31st


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

rage777 said:


> My scheduled delivery date is 4/1. So I called Fios to get a truck roll on the cable card. The earliest I could get was on Thursday April 8th. But I decided to just do it on Friday the 9th. This is in SoCal, so start calling now to get your cards by the end of next week.


what are they charging you for the card? I ordered two from them and I will be charged $3.99 for each one. I am in MA.


----------



## comma splice (Feb 4, 2010)

BlackBetty said:


> what are they charging you for the card? I ordered two from them and I will be charged $3.99 for each one. I am in MA.


TX will charge me $3.99/month as well.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

comma said:


> TX will charge me $3.99/month as well.


seems like such a rip off. Thats $48 a year for each cable card. Thats probably more than it costs to make the damn thing.


----------



## supersportsfan (Sep 15, 2005)

b_scott said:


> Don't know what to tell you. I get things early sometimes. I buy a lot from amazon prime and usually get two day shipping. Sometimes it only takes one day.


Yep, I have prime as well, and often get stuff in one day, even though it is two day shipping, too.

Before my days having prime, I used their free shipping, and the UPS estimates were almost always wrong. It would take about 2-3 days to get, and the estimate would usually say 5 days.


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

aaronwt said:


> I have plenty of packages that show up earlier than the original date. With FEDEX that never happens. If the package arrives at the local facility early, they put a note that it is not due for delivery and they just hold it until the delivery day. With UPS they will always deliver as soon as they have it at our local facility.


With me it the opposite, ups never early, fedex some times early.


----------



## comma splice (Feb 4, 2010)

BlackBetty said:


> seems like such a rip off. Thats $48 a year for each cable card. Thats probably more than it costs to make the damn thing.


I agree! If only we could buy the cards...


----------



## b3ar (Dec 2, 2005)

Date your order was placed: March 3
Type of order: Premiere XL
First initial of last name: B
What State do you live in: TX
Date your order has shipped: 3/29/10
Est. Delivery Date: 3/30/10

Current Status: Out for Delivery :up:


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

b3ar said:


> Current Status: Out for Delivery :up:


Nice! Mine isn't coming until tomorrow, and then I still have to wait until Saturday for Comcast to come out and install the card.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

b3ar said:


> Current Status: Out for Delivery :up:


I'm jealous! I have to wait till Friday. I scheduled Verizon to come out on Tuesday to do the cards.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

BlackBetty said:


> seems like such a rip off. Thats $48 a year for each cable card. Thats probably more than it costs to make the damn thing.


I don't know what it costs to make but they would cost well over $100 to purchase them.
I have five M cards with FiOS. At least it costs me $12 less than when I had eight S cards.


----------



## ilh (Dec 21, 2007)

Motorola M cards on eBay for $20 buy it now. Any idea if Verizon would pair your own card and not charge monthly fee?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

ilh said:


> Motorola M cards on eBay for $20 buy it now. Any idea if Verizon would pair your own card and not charge monthly fee?


no. You need to get them from Verizon.. UNless things have changed.

But $20 for an M card is very suspect, since they are worth, many, many times that brand new.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

The cable system around my parent's area sells multi-stream CableCARDs for $125 or leases them for $2.95/month (they're Motorola).

http://www.sectv.com/LV/cable_card.html


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

My Premiere is now in Earth City, MO.

Please UPS take good care of my baby.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

mine's still in Mesquite, getting a nice smoky flavor


----------



## jdgarrido (Jan 17, 2005)

Mine is in JACKSON, MS.


----------



## jtpindc (Jul 21, 2003)

Date your order was placed: March 26th
Type of order: Premiere 
First initial of last name: P
What State do you live in: MD
Date your order has shipped: 3/29/10


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Order placed: March 7th
Order type: Premiere XL
Last initial: A
State: Oregon
E-mail notice: March 29th
Status: "Shipped" March 27th (from Ft. Worth, TX.)
UPS ETA: April 2nd

Looking forward to seeing it!


----------



## 20TIL6 (Sep 7, 2006)

Date your order was placed: March 5
Type of order: Premiere XL
First initial of last name: M
What State do you live in: TX
Date your order has shipped: 3/29/10
Est. Delivery Date: 3/30/10

Current Status: Out for Delivery


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

all these Texans getting theirs first. Didn't know Tivo was based there


----------



## matguy (Jul 20, 2004)

b_scott said:


> all these Texans getting theirs first. Didn't know Tivo was based there


I know nothing about the corporate structure of Tivo as a company, but I don't think one should assume that the location of a warehouse shipping Tivos that may not have even been manufactured in the US would necessarily indicate where the company is based out of.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

b_scott said:


> all these Texans getting theirs first. Didn't know Tivo was based there


Its not. They are based out of California.


----------



## b3ar (Dec 2, 2005)

b_scott said:


> all these Texans getting theirs first. Didn't know Tivo was based there


The warehouse that services me is in the DFW area. It is one day for ground service from there. The downside is that I pay 8.25% sales tax.

Mine is currently undergoing an update.


----------



## brasscat (Mar 31, 2002)

b_scott said:


> all these Texans getting theirs first. Didn't know Tivo was based there


They just ship out of Ft. Worth, Texas. Texas is a popular state for distribution because of it's geographical location. Amazon has a distribution center about 5 minutes away from where I live, along with a list of other companies.

My TiVo should be here any second. Waiting for the friend UPS man....


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

No women?


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

hey aaron, if you need someone to help you carry all those tivos, let me know.... speaking of, i've heard how sometimes they just spontaneously combust


----------



## Sy- (Sep 29, 2005)

gamo62 said:


> Sy- said:
> 
> 
> > *Date your order was placed*: 3/22/10
> ...


You see where it says "*What State do you live in*: Hawaii", Amazon Prime doesn't net you free 2-day shipping to Hawaii, much less overnight. So if you live in Hawaii "Prime" is pretty much useless!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/custo...overview_free_2day?nodeId=200444160#free_2day

Oh and one other thing...... *YAY it's here!!! * It's so cute. cause it's so much smaller than all my other Tivo's!


----------



## dewd2 (Feb 22, 2010)

Harrisburg, Pa, Us	03/30/2010	11:00 P.m.	Arrival Scan 

That's less than 15 miles away!!!!

Still scheduled for 4/1 delivery.


----------



## nyjklein (Aug 8, 2002)

dewd2 said:


> Harrisburg, Pa, Us	03/30/2010	11:00 P.m.	Arrival Scan


Interesting. My UPS tracking still only shows the origin scan in Ft. Worth with no other update. Scheduled delivery is still 4/1. Have others received their's yet or seen the package moving thru UPS?

Jeff


----------



## sehale (Jun 28, 2007)

Mine made it to Laurel, MD at 2 this morning. On schedule for delivery to DE tomorrow.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

nyjklein said:


> Interesting. My UPS tracking still only shows the origin scan in Ft. Worth with no other update. Scheduled delivery is still 4/1. Have others received there's yet or seen the package moving thru UPS?
> 
> Jeff


Mine is getting closer:


```
Location		Date		Local Time	Description
JACKSON, MS, US		03/30/2010	9:19 P.M.	DEPARTURE SCAN
			03/30/2010	1:33 P.M.	ARRIVAL SCAN
FORT WORTH, TX, US	03/30/2010	4:42 A.M.	DEPARTURE SCAN
FORT WORTH, TX, US	03/29/2010	5:50 P.M.	ORIGIN SCAN
US			03/29/2010	11:01 A.M.	BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED
```


----------



## DaveWhittle (Jul 25, 2002)

"Out of Delivery" here. :up:


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

Out For Delivery here in Chicago!


----------



## i2k (Apr 3, 2008)

Out for delivery here in sunny FL!

Delivered. Nice UPS are early today.


----------



## jdgarrido (Jan 17, 2005)

Tivo Premiere at the Jacksonville, Fl UPS facility should be delivered tomorrow.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

My TiVo left Earth City, MO about 12 hours ago. It hasn't landed anywhere yet. Maybe its going to Mars City next.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

nyjklein said:


> Interesting. My UPS tracking still only shows the origin scan in Ft. Worth with no other update. Scheduled delivery is still 4/1. Have others received their's yet or seen the package moving thru UPS?
> 
> Jeff


If you enter your tracking number on http://www.ups.com/ it just shows the scheduled delivery date in a pop-up window. But if you click on the "View shipment information" link in the pop-up (lower left) it should take you to the page that shows all of the routing information.

Ours left Commerce City, Colorado at 4 a.m. Due here Friday. Christmas in April!


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

DaveWhittle said:


> "Out of Delivery" here. :up:


Do they say when they'll get more delivery in stock?


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

dswallow said:


> Do they say when they'll get more delivery in stock?


lol 

I noticed that but decided against posting something.


----------



## matguy (Jul 20, 2004)

matguy said:


> Date your order was placed: 3/27
> Type of order: Standard Premiere (1 year pre-paid service)
> First initial of last name: E
> What State do you live in: WA
> Date your order has shipped: 3/29


Mine is getting closer...



> Scheduled Delivery Date: 04/02/2010
> ...
> COMMERCE CITY, CO, US 03/31/2010 1:24 A.M. DEPARTURE SCAN


1 sucky thing though, it's coming in on Friday, but Friday night we're headed out to a weekend with Family for Easter. No play time for me.


----------



## DaveWhittle (Jul 25, 2002)

dswallow said:


> Do they say when they'll get more delivery in stock?


D'oh... damn typos get me all the time!


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

DELIVERED

Chicago, 2 day shipping


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

b_scott said:


> DELIVERED
> 
> Chicago, 2 day shipping


Did you have to sign for it?


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

BlackBetty said:


> Did you have to sign for it?


my mail room took it, but most likely. Can't say for sure.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

My units are scheduled for delivery this Friday. Now I finally understand the meaning of "Good Friday".


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

I want to open it so bad, but there's nothing I could do with it at work anyway. I can't even update the system since I don't have anything that will take a video output from the Tivo.


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

sehale said:


> Mine made it to Laurel, MD at 2 this morning. On schedule for delivery to DE tomorrow.


Mine, too. What area of DE are you in?


----------



## i2k (Apr 3, 2008)

BlackBetty said:


> Did you have to sign for it?


yes.

ups/2 day/fl


----------



## sehale (Jun 28, 2007)

blackngold75 said:


> Mine, too. What area of DE are you in?


Newark.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

b_scott said:


> DELIVERED
> 
> Chicago, 2 day shipping


Mine was just dropped off as well (signature required). When you say "2 day shipping", does that mean that you paid extra for it, or that it came in two days? I went with free ground shipping and it only took two days to arrive. I have to admit, the box is a lot smaller than I expected it to be.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

paid extra


----------



## scummybear (Mar 3, 2010)

BlackBetty said:


> My units are scheduled for delivery this Friday. Now I finally understand the meaning of "Good Friday".


 lol

I am hoping to have a "good Thursday!" I am going to be sad if signature is required though. No one will be here in the afternoon. And I will be at work. I am debating leaving a note for him just saying it is OK to leave it.

What is the final word on signature? Are most people having to sign for it?


----------



## tomm1079 (May 10, 2005)

mine is suppose to be here today!

i am working from home just to get it and start the setup


----------



## ascuser (Oct 16, 2007)

scummybear said:


> lol
> 
> I am hoping to have a "good Thursday!" I am going to be sad if signature is required though. No one will be here in the afternoon. And I will be at work. I am debating leaving a note for him just saying it is OK to leave it.
> 
> What is the final word on signature? Are most people having to sign for it?


I wouldn't get your hopes up. Even if its not sent sig required, it is at the discretion of the driver as to whether or not he feels comfortable leaving it outside at the residence. I suspect most drivers won't leave unattended a box with a huge "TIVO" on the side of it. Our fedex driver refuses to leave ANYTHING at the house no matter what it is or what it looks like and he only attempts delivery at 2:00 pm every afternoon. After several annoying trips to the FedEx terminal, we decided to have everything shipped to where we work.


----------



## comma splice (Feb 4, 2010)

ascuser said:


> I wouldn't get your hopes up. Even if its not sent sig required, it is at the discretion of the driver as to whether or not he feels comfortable leaving it outside at the residence. I suspect most drivers won't leave unattended a box with a huge "TIVO" on the side of it. Our fedex driver refuses to leave ANYTHING at the house no matter what it is or what it looks like and he only attempts delivery at 2:00 pm every afternoon. After several annoying trips to the FedEx terminal, we decided to have everything shipped to where we work.


Mine came in a larger brown box with the TiVo box inside. The return address didn't even say TiVo, so there's no real indication as to who sent it.


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

Oh **** I might be I trouble with a signature required. I will not be home between 11:05 to 12:15 Friday. Usually UPS arrives around 11.00. I will not get it till Monday in that case.


----------



## comma splice (Feb 4, 2010)

caddyroger said:


> Oh **** I might be I trouble with a signature required. I will not be home between 11:05 to 12:15 Friday. Usually UPS arrives around 11.00. I will not get it till Monday in that case.


Could you leave a signed note authorizing them to leave it or deliver it to a trusted neighbor?


----------



## matguy (Jul 20, 2004)

caddyroger said:


> Oh **** I might be I trouble with a signature required. I will not be home between 11:05 to 12:15 Friday. Usually UPS arrives around 11.00. I will not get it till Monday in that case.


That's why I sent mine to work, I never know when my wife is going to be at home. Plus, I should have some time to start the updates at least. (at work)


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

matguy said:


> That's why I sent mine to work, I never know when my wife is going to be at home. Plus, I should have some time to start the updates at least. (at work)


agreed. Everything i can carry home on the train, I get delivered to work. If it's too large to carry and I need a signature, I just take the day off.


----------



## daveak (Mar 23, 2009)

b_scott said:


> agreed. Everything i can carry home on the train, I get delivered to work. If it's too large to carry and I need a signature, I just take the day off.


Nice. Heya boss, I gotta uh this rather large, uhm package coming to my house tomorrow, gotta get the day off, know whata I mean?


----------



## scummybear (Mar 3, 2010)

ascuser said:


> I wouldn't get your hopes up. Even if its not sent sig required, it is at the discretion of the driver as to whether or not he feels comfortable leaving it outside at the residence. I suspect most drivers won't leave unattended a box with a huge "TIVO" on the side of it. Our fedex driver refuses to leave ANYTHING at the house no matter what it is or what it looks like and he only attempts delivery at 2:00 pm every afternoon. After several annoying trips to the FedEx terminal, we decided to have everything shipped to where we work.


Hmmm. Well, maybe I will just leave him a note telling him to just leave it and see if my neighbor can just put it inside when he shows up. Don't want to seem to pushy and ask UPS to deliver it next door instead. lol.

I guess it is no big deal though really. I have school after work on Thursday so won't have time to set it up. Just really antsy about getting it now.


----------



## ldobson (Jan 18, 2004)

We called UPS this morning, and was told there is no "signature required" on the package.


----------



## ascuser (Oct 16, 2007)

Ironically, two days ago I had 4 big boxes delivered to my house by UPS. They were donations for a charity that my wife and I volunteer with and the driver left all four of them on the front steps during the record-setting monsoon that made the evening news with Katie Couric last night. All 4 boxes got destroyed, but luckily most everything inside was water-resistant. Whether they leave the boxes or not I guess there is just no pleasing me.


----------



## nyjklein (Aug 8, 2002)

richsadams said:


> If you enter your tracking number on http://www.ups.com/ it just shows the scheduled delivery date in a pop-up window. But if you click on the "View shipment information" link in the pop-up (lower left) it should take you to the page that shows all of the routing information.
> 
> Ours left Commerce City, Colorado at 4 a.m. Due here Friday. Christmas in April!


Thanks. Knew that. But my detailed tracking still shows nothing beyond the origin scan.

Status: In Transit - On Time
Scheduled Delivery Date: 04/01/2010

Location Date Local Time Description
FORT WORTH, TX, US 03/29/2010 6:34 P.M. ORIGIN SCAN
US 03/29/2010 10:39 P.M. BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED

Tracking results provided by UPS: 03/31/2010 2:17 P.M. ET


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

nyjklein said:


> Thanks. Knew that. But my detailed tracking still shows nothing beyond the origin scan.


  That is odd. In any case, I've almost always received UPS packages the day they say they'll be here. I guess I wouldn't worry too much. Looks like we'll both have something to do this Friday!


----------



## tomm1079 (May 10, 2005)

tomm1079 said:


> mine is suppose to be here today!
> 
> i am working from home just to get it and start the setup


man i hate UPS in my area..i saw fedex twice already (830am and 11am) still waiting for UPS


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

matguy said:


> That's why I sent mine to work, I never know when my wife is going to be at home. Plus, I should have some time to start the updates at least. (at work)


I am retired so I do not work. My granddaughter only has half days this week at school so I have pick her up at 11:40. Hopefully he gets here by 11:00 or after 12:30.


----------



## DaveWhittle (Jul 25, 2002)

Delivered! :up:

Now I'm waiting impatiently for work to end.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Mine was delivered at 11:15 this morning. Didn't have to sign for it, they left it by the door. Had to call my wife and tell her to open the door and bring it inside.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

DaveWhittle said:


> Delivered! :up:
> 
> Now I'm waiting impatiently for work to end.


same


----------



## miadlor (Sep 4, 2003)

Does this come in a shipping box or is it shipped as is?


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

shipping box that is slightly larger than the Tivo box, with some air padding.


----------



## Mike-Mike (Mar 2, 2010)

The fedex, usps, and ups guy's almost always just leave stuff on my doorstep.. I'm glad he does it, since I'm almost enver home, but it does seem odd that they do that


----------



## steinbch (Nov 23, 2007)

I live in a 100 unit building and there were four UPS InfoNotices on the entrance today. All of them marked as the first delivery attempt and all of them signature required. I wonder if there are three other TiVo fans in my building waiting for their Premiere too!


----------



## jdgarrido (Jan 17, 2005)

Out for Delivery


----------



## rainbow (Feb 8, 2008)

steinbch said:


> I live in a 100 unit building and there were four UPS InfoNotices on the entrance today. All of them marked as the first delivery attempt and all of them signature required. I wonder if there are three other TiVo fans in my building waiting for their Premiere too!


A convenient fan club in the making!


----------



## nyjklein (Aug 8, 2002)

richsadams said:


> That is odd. In any case, I've almost always received UPS packages the day they say they'll be here. I guess I wouldn't worry too much. Looks like we'll both have something to do this Friday!


Yes we will!  Suddenly, I got a couple of locations scans in Jersey starting at about 4:30 AM and then an "out for delivery".

Jeff


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

My eight shipments were delivered this morning at 9:30. Although I doubt I will be able to pick them up from the package store before Saturday morning.
Hopefully I'll have time to set up two or three Saturday morning before I leave for the day.


----------



## i2k (Apr 3, 2008)

aaronwt said:


> My eight shipments were delivered this morning at 9:30. Although I doubt I will be able to pick them up from the package store before Saturday morning.
> Hopefully I'll have time to set up two or three Saturday morning before I leave for the day.


NICE! You realise you will need to post a picture with all 8 running stacked on top of each other


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

aaronwt said:


> My eight shipments were delivered this morning at 9:30. Although I doubt I will be able to pick them up from the package store before Saturday morning.
> Hopefully I'll have time to set up two or three Saturday morning before I leave for the day.


You sound like a busy guy without much time to watch TV. Why 8 TiVo's if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

BlackBetty said:


> You sound like a busy guy without much time to watch TV. Why 8 TiVo's if you don't mind me asking.


I record a lot of stuff, but I obviously don't watch everything. I like to have things to choose from when I sit down to watch TV since I never know what I'll be in the mood to watch.

I don't need all eight units. I figured the upgrade deal was good and I will probably sell the two extra units or give them to a family member after the monthly subscription runs out. I will keep the six Lifetime units.

Or I might also keep seven and dedicate one Premiere to all my girlfreinds Lifetime Recordings she always sets up when she comes by. And the more I think about I just might do that since only two of the units will have a 1TB drive, while all my exisiting units have a 1TB drive.(well I guess actually eight now since I just threw a 500GB in the first one that I am putting up for sale)


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Mine was just delivered.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

aaronwt said:


> I record a lot of stuff, but I obviously don't watch everything. I like to have things to choose from when I sit down to watch. I don't need all eight units. I figured the upgrade deal was good and I will probably sell the two extra units or give them to a family member after the monthly subscription runs out. I will keep the six Lifetime units.


I would think it would get very confusing trying to schedule things over 8 units trying to remember whats recorded on what TiVo.

Too bad TiVo didn't have one now playing list that all 8 TiVo's shared. That would be sweet.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

BlackBetty said:


> I would think it would get very confusing trying to schedule things over 8 units trying to remember whats recorded on what TiVo.
> 
> Too bad TiVo didn't have one now playing list that all 8 TiVo's shared. That would be sweet.


some of the programs are duplicated on the boxes and then most of the Season Passes are automatically transferred to TiVo Desktop.


----------



## Mike-Mike (Mar 2, 2010)

i2k said:


> NICE! You realise you will need to post a picture with all 8 running stacked on top of each other


i agree, I would like to see how big that 8 tivo box would be


----------



## supersportsfan (Sep 15, 2005)

jdgarrido said:


> Out for Delivery


Me too! I am excited!


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

supersportsfan said:


> Me too! I am excited!


arrggghhh I have one more day to wait. Its killing me!!!


----------



## TVaholic (Apr 5, 2006)

Delivered about an hour ago to East Windsor, NJ.


----------



## darock159 (Nov 14, 2007)

Delivered yesterday at 3 pm woohoo


----------



## scummybear (Mar 3, 2010)

Arrival scan Lawnside, NJ 1:15am. Out for delivery, 5:23am this morning. No note on my door from 8 til 11. Wife was home from 11 til 1, and I am home on lunch til 2. I am hoping that he will show up before I head back to work!


----------



## matguy (Jul 20, 2004)

Unless something miraculous happens, I don't think mine is getting from SLC, Utah to Seattle in 12 hours by truck.

Tomorrow, tomorrow, I'll have my Tivo tomorrow. It's a very long day a-way.


----------



## jdgarrido (Jan 17, 2005)

Just received my Tivo can't wait to tonight to play


----------



## dewd2 (Feb 22, 2010)

Dear Customer,
This notice serves as proof of delivery for the shipment listed below.

Tracking Number: 1Zxxxxxxxxxxxx
Service:GROUND
Weight:22.00 Lbs
Shipped/Billed On:03/29/2010
Delivered On: 04/01/2010 11:58 A.M. 
Delivered To: MECHANICSBURG, PA, US 
Location:FRT DOOR

Thank you for giving us this opportunity to serve you.
Sincerely,

UPS

Tracking results provided by UPS: 04/01/2010 1:23 P.M. ET


----------



## waydennis2 (Jan 11, 2010)

dewd2 said:


> Dear Customer,
> This notice serves as proof of delivery for the shipment listed below.
> 
> Tracking Number: 1Zxxxxxxxxxxxx
> ...


I am driving now driving around Mechanicsburg looking for a free Tivo.


----------



## scummybear (Mar 3, 2010)

waydennis2 said:


> I am driving now driving around Mechanicsburg looking for a free Tivo.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

UPS is still showing the following for me:
EARTH CITY, MO, US 03/30/2010 10:24 P.M. DEPARTURE SCAN 

Update! Must see update soon!


----------



## DPF (Mar 20, 2003)

Mine showed last night. As scheduled. Left a note for the UPS guy so it was in the portico when I got home.

-DPF


----------



## ldobson (Jan 18, 2004)

My Premiere has landed!!!! Delivered at 2:31PM


----------



## matguy (Jul 20, 2004)

BlackBetty said:


> UPS is still showing the following for me:
> EARTH CITY, MO, US 03/30/2010 10:24 P.M. DEPARTURE SCAN
> 
> Update! Must see update soon!


Off Topic comment ahead:

What is with these weird cities UPS puts transfer stations in, mine was in Commerce City, yours is in Earth City; do they just pick a noun out of the dictionary and add City to it?


----------



## dewd2 (Feb 22, 2010)

matguy said:


> Off Topic comment ahead:
> 
> What is with these weird cities UPS puts transfer stations in, mine was in Commerce City, yours is in Earth City; do they just pick a noun out of the dictionary and add City to it?


Just be glad it doesn't go through Bird In Hand, Blue Ball, or Intercourse Pennsylvania.


----------



## matguy (Jul 20, 2004)

dewd2 said:


> Just be glad it doesn't go through Bird In Hand, Blue Ball, or Intercourse Pennsylvania.


Yeah, and if it goes through a certain city in Michigan it'll have gone through Hell and back (Hell, Michigan)


----------



## scummybear (Mar 3, 2010)

Never mind, he just knocked on the door! WooHoo! Too bad I have to leave for school in 5 minutes. But I have something to look forward to when I get home!


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

scummybear said:


> Never mind, he just knocked on the door! WooHoo! Too bad I have to leave for school in 5 minutes. But I have something to look forward to when I get home!


School is overrated!


----------



## LoneWolf15 (Mar 20, 2010)

My Premiere XL arrived at work this afternoon. Have plans for the evening, but you can be sure I'll set it up tomorrow morning, and the cable guy comes in the afternoon. 


matguy said:


> Yeah, and if it goes through a certain city in Michigan it'll have gone through Hell and back (Hell, Michigan)


Michigan...we have Hell and Paradise in the same state, and they're geographically correct!

(Paradise is in the Upper Peninsula, Hell's in the Lower )


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

WooHoo! I was able to leave work early and pick up my Premiers. I'm setting up 3 concurrently right now. It's been fairly quick so far. 30 to 35 minutes for the first one to get to the service update screen. Although I'm setting them up for cable only right now. So I'm using three of my five cable cards since I need the other two for my recordings tonight.

Hopefully the service update won't take much more than an hour. I guess I'll check them after 9:15PM.


----------



## Mike-Mike (Mar 2, 2010)

DPF said:


> Mine showed last night. As scheduled. Left a note for the UPS guy so it was in the portico when I got home.
> 
> -DPF


what's a portico?


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> WooHoo! I was able to leave work early and pick up my Premiers. I'm setting up 3 concurrently right now. It's been fairly quick so far. 30 to 35 minutes for the first one to get to the service update screen. Although I'm setting them up for cable only right now. So I'm using three of my five cable cards since I need the other two for my recordings tonight.
> 
> Hopefully the service update won't take much more than an hour. I guess I'll check them after 9:15PM.


Did you happen to notice what version they are coming with? Just curious if it corresponds to the current v11.0d or v11.0f or if it's something entirely different. And are they updating the version as part of the housekeeping? Man, you have your hands full...but at least it's fun stuff.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

richsadams said:


> Did you happen to notice what version they are coming with? Just curious if it corresponds to the current v11.0d or v11.0f or if it's something entirely different. And are they updating the version as part of the housekeeping? Man, you have your hands full...but at least it's fun stuff.


The setup eventually goes straight to the Service update after it connects so I have not been to the System info screen yet.

So far the setup has been noticeably quicker than with the S3/TiVoHD. I've also noticed the menus in the setup have been faster.


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

DPF said:


> Mine showed last night. As scheduled. Left a note for the UPS guy so it was in the portico when I got home.
> 
> -DPF


I called UPS today She said the way it is written it up to the driver to leave or not. She also said that they would not take a signed letter stating to leave it. He ether leaves or take it back.
If he take it back I will not get it until Monday.
I will not be home between 11:10 am to 12:15 pm.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

richsadams said:


> Did you happen to notice what version they are coming with? Just curious if it corresponds to the current v11.0d or v11.0f or if it's something entirely different. And are they updating the version as part of the housekeeping? Man, you have your hands full...but at least it's fun stuff.


WOW! this was very fast. The Service update is already finished. So easily less than an hour from the initial plugin, through the guided setup and through the Service update.
the guide data is already populated for the programs tonight.
This has been very, very fast. Much, Much faster than with previous TiVos.

It's showing I have 14.1-01-3-748


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Mike-Mike said:


> what's a portico?












He lives in a very big house!


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> WOW! this was very fast. The Service update is already finished. So easily less than an hour from the initial plugin, through the guided setup and through the Service update.
> the guide data is already populated for the programs tonight.
> This has been very, very fast. Much, Much faster than with previous TiVos.
> 
> It's showing I have 14.1-01-3-748


v14.1 then...a whole new animal, which makes perfect sense. A real speed demon eh? Nice. :up: Ours is supposed to be here tomorrow, can't wait!

BTW, no problems with the FIOS cable cards then? I assume you pulled them from your "old" TiVo's? I have mine at the ready.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

richsadams said:


> v14.1 then...a whole new animal, which makes perfect sense. A real speed demon eh? Nice. :up: Ours is supposed to be here tomorrow, can't wait!
> 
> BTW, no problems with the FIOS cable cards then? I assume you pulled them from your "old" TiVo's? I have mine at the ready.


Yes. No issues with the three CC I've used so far. All three boxes took the same amount of time. Under an hour and I was recording and had guide data for all the HD FiOS channels already. These are much faster than the other TiVos.
If i didn't have to mess with the Season passes from my boxes I could easily do three more boxes tonight. But I think I'm going to stop here and check out the XL box some more.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> Yes. No issues with the three CC I've used so far. All three boxes took the same amount of time. Under an hour and I was recording and had guide data for all the HD FiOS channels already. These are much faster than the other TiVos.
> If i didn't have to mess with the Season passes from my boxes I could easily do three more boxes tonight. But I think I'm going to stop here and check out the XL box some more.


Sweet. I just have the one measly box to set up...but still looking forward to it!


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

For the people in Oregon and WA. I just checked my ups tracking site. It is saying that my package is in Hermiston Or.That's 187 mile away from Portland Or. Usually it goes to Portland Or then to Pacific Wa then out for delivery. 
It might be Monday before I get mine if they don't get it to Portland by tomorrow mourning. 
Yes I know I am worst then a kid.


----------



## DPF (Mar 20, 2003)

richsadams said:


> He lives in a very big house!


Not quite that big . Yes, a portico is a bricked in front stoop. It's nice for deliveries as nothing can be seen from the street . I had a large sliding compound miter saw delivered one day and i couldn't tell it was there until I walked up to the [adjusts monocle] archway.

Sorry.

-DPF


----------



## scummybear (Mar 3, 2010)

BlackBetty said:


> School is overrated!


----------



## matguy (Jul 20, 2004)

caddyroger said:


> For the people in Oregon and WA. I just checked my ups tracking site. It is saying that my package is in Hermiston Or.That's 187 mile away from Portland Or. Usually it goes to Portland Or then to Pacific Wa then out for delivery.
> It might be Monday before I get mine if they don't get it to Portland by tomorrow mourning.
> Yes I know I am worst then a kid.


Ditto for me, mine arrived there at 5:00PM


----------



## natkins (Oct 16, 2004)

My Tivo landed in Hermiston at 3:15pm. At least he's not lonely with you two guys also there.


----------



## eaayoung (Feb 5, 2008)

No truck roll for me with Brighthouse! I had a multistream card in a Panasonic TV which I used for the install. Followed the instructions, called Brighthouse and gave them the card serial number and Host ID and tested my channels and they were all there. Well, all except the ones that are SDV.

Nice since I save the $40 charge BH charges for a cable card truck roll!


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

My timing is off. If it not in Pacific at 4:00am I might not get it until Monday.


----------



## eaayoung (Feb 5, 2008)

As the guide data is loading..., some first impressions. I like it! 

I've heard this box as being described as cheap. I disagree. All the connections at the rear seem solid and make a snug connection. The box is heavier than it looks but about what you find with most audio boxes today. And I love how the black bezel blends in with my other boxes in the cabinet. I never really cared for the S3's silver bezel. Love that S3's OLED display though!

The remote with my non-XL is like the S3's but without the silver band and with the addition of the colored buttons. Didn't I read somewhere the remote felt cheap? Feels solid to my hand. 

Tivo's directions for setup seem improved over the the S3's. Or maybe now that this is my 3rd Tivo I finally have the whole thing figured out!


----------



## RoundTuit (Dec 29, 2006)

Received notice 3/29, arrived at local UPS facility 3/31, Premier XL was delivered today, and it is about to join its two S3 cousins in the HT cabinet. Fortunately, I planned ahead and mounted an 8-port gigabit switch in the cabinet, but now there are only two spare ports left.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

aaronwt said:


> Yes. No issues with the three CC I've used so far. All three boxes took the same amount of time. Under an hour and I was recording and had guide data for all the HD FiOS channels already. These are much faster than the other TiVos.
> If i didn't have to mess with the Season passes from my boxes I could easily do three more boxes tonight. But I think I'm going to stop here and check out the XL box some more.


Well, I didn't have to do any Season Passes, since I'm just putting the Premiere in my bedroom, which I don't really have recording anything anyway. So I can't speak for the speed of that aspect of the unit.

But I find the rest of it pretty slow; I'd say in several respects it's obviously slower. I'm talking these HD menu pages and ignoring the crappy performance of the Discovery Bar, since that really doesn't affect maneuvering through menus, at least. And it's not particularly seamless when it has to go to the old-format screen for something, either -- as in it's slower to do that than to just go to another page of the same UI resolution.

I guess we'll see how it goes once they've managed to use the second core of the CPU. But right now, it's well, pretty much a forgettable experience.

Oh, and it just happened to come on to CSI when it finished the upgrade, and it had everything in the from the beginning in the buffer when I went up to see it, so recorded the episode then watched it there. After it ended, I deleted the recording, then noticed it was still showing the menu screen for it, saying it was recording it, and it was actually playing it again from the beginning in the little PIP screen. I went into the My Shows list and there was nothing there, then went into the delete items list and saw it there and the playback stopped and I was on live TV in the PIP window again.

So, not only is the UI not quite half finished; it's got some really bad bugs in what's there now.

It's just kinda sad to watch this play out.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

Out for delivery!!!


----------



## scummybear (Mar 3, 2010)

BlackBetty said:


> Out for delivery!!!


Hope he gets there soon! I am loving it so far. Comcast truck roll for m-card tomorrow. Hoping that goes well. And that he does in fact bring the m-card and not just an s-card. Seems their techs and phone support don't play nice together most of the time. But I have my fingers crossed and hoping for the best. Worst part is, they gave me a FOUR hour window. 7am to 11am. I hope he gets here as close to 7 as possible. Supposed to be such a nice day tomorrow.


----------



## MoBoost (Jan 6, 2007)

Received my XL yesterday. Hooked it up last night with no problems. Easier than when I did the Series 2 all those years ago. I Like it. Good bye to the cruddy Comcast DVR. Comcast guy with the cable card will be here this morning!

Jon


----------



## dewd2 (Feb 22, 2010)

Well, I put this "cheap" TiVo on top of my "expensive" BluRay player. The TiVo feels like a tank in comparison. I would NOT describe the Premiere as cheap. 

Setup for all 3 boxes took about 90 minutes. I set them all in the same room and used one remote to set all 3 at once. Only issue was the video display properties needed to be reset when I moved them to their proper TVs. 

I can live with the speed. I do have some other complaints, but I will give it a few days before I mention them. It may just be me not understanding everything (yet).


----------



## matguy (Jul 20, 2004)

BlackBetty said:


> Out for delivery!!!


Ditto in Redmond.


----------



## wesbc (Mar 17, 2003)

Received mine yesterday and Verizon tech came out to setup my cablecard this morning. It's now up and running. I'm finally back to the Tivo universe since the very first S1. Now to chase down that cashback since I ordered on the 22nd.


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

Got here at 9:15 and started setup at 9:40. Now to see how long it takes.


----------



## Rich8899 (Aug 21, 2004)

Hooray! Mine arrived EXACTLY as promised and now in the midst of set up. So far so good!


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

BlackBetty said:


> Out for delivery!!!


6.5 hours later and still waiting. This is killing me. I've must have looked out the window atleast 30 times already.


----------



## matguy (Jul 20, 2004)

Arg!

So, I sent mine to work and just realized that I didn't put in the Suite number or Business name and checked UPS tracking and it didn't get delivered. Supposedly I can pick it up at the UPS office.

I felt bad for the lady on the phone though, she kept apologizing and I kept telling her it was my fault, no reason to apologize.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Our Premiere XL arrived around noon today...cigars all around! 

(BTW, no signature required. It's been raining off and on and UPS was kind enough to wrap it in plastic :up: )


----------



## natkins (Oct 16, 2004)

richsadams said:


> Our Premiere XL arrived around noon today...cigars all around!
> 
> (BTW, no signature required. It's been raining off and on and UPS was kind enough to wrap it in plastic :up: )


I work in Lake Oswego and my Tivo was delivered around 12:30. I was really worried about the rain too, but my box was nice and dry! 

Setup is going very smoothly, knock on wood. Comcast is coming out tomorrow between noon and 2pm. Hopefully the M-card install will go as smoothly as the initial setup.


----------

